# How much sleep does a puppy need?



## alimac (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, I have a new puppy who has done nothing but sleep. What is normal for a 8 week puppy?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They sleep lots and lots and lots. Just like babies but more mobile. It's eat, pee, sleep, pee, play, pee, sleep , pee, eat, pee, sleep and so on. An overtired puppy is a bitey puppy, believe me. Plus if you have just got her she has a whole new world I and new people and new routines to get to know. Mits overwhelming and exhausting for them. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Puppies need up to 18 hours sleep a day. If pup is eating, drinking, playing, pooping, peeing then I wouldn't worry. Enjoy the rest time while you are getting it. Nina slept a lot but I had her in a routine (her breeder started it) and she is the calmest dog ever, still loves her nap times.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey also loves nap times, she is nearly ten months. We had a great routine as a pup and would put her in her crate a lot - she needed her space. She is now also a lovely, calm little dog who is just so content.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly was never very good at realizing when she was tired, and I didn't make her sleep enough - the result was a bitey, manic puppy, who seemed to have oodles of energy, but was actually overtired!

Make the most of a puppy who knows when to sleep


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Glad you posted this question. I hadn't thought of this at all, good to know for when I get my puppy. I plan to be out and about with him a lot the first week, maybe I need to be careful not to tire him out!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

el-clark said:


> Glad you posted this question. I hadn't thought of this at all, good to know for when I get my puppy. I plan to be out and about with him a lot the first week, maybe I need to be careful not to tire him out!


Short bursts of activity are good, but into his crate every hour or 2 for a nap will make for a much happier pup! Hyperactive and running round like a mad thing is often over tiredness rather than excess energy - I just wish I'd realised!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Puppies need lots of sleep. Molly would never sleep when she was a baby so I had to crate her when she would get out of control. She would sleep for a few hours and then I would take her out. She had to see everything and would not sleep unless in her crate.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So what's changed?!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> So what's changed?!


With Molly?? She sleeps now on her diva bed I never crate her except at night time. She sleeps a lot during the day now. We got for our walks etc ..but for the most part she naps. If she hears a dog outside she will get up and bark but then goes back to her sofa she has changed so much!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's the 'she had to see everything' bit that rang a bell for me, Poppy is so inquisitive xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> It's the 'she had to see everything' bit that rang a bell for me, Poppy is so inquisitive xx


Molly is very curious still I call her curious George If you open the fridge she is on your heels if you do anything she is right there. If someone comes over no sleeping at all until they leave. Today we visited our neighbor and she has a bunny Molly was all over the bunny but it was scared of her the lady had to hide it away in her bedroom Molly was making the weirdest sounds I have ever heard even the lady said "i have never heard a dog make a sound like that" her tail was going 1000 miles an hour I thought she might have a heart attack


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I actually had to crate them for an hour or two between when I had to leave and before my dad could get there and the same for the afternoon but reverse. So I built that into their schedule. But they would have 2-4hr naps several times throughout the day in addition to the 10 hrs of sleeping at night. 

Now they go longer without a nap but naps last longer too. The routine definitely helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

The idea of a good routine sounds really important, thanks for the advice. We are getting our pup in May so getting loads of excellent information on here at the moment


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lisaj said:


> The idea of a good routine sounds really important, thanks for the advice. We are getting our pup in May so getting loads of excellent information on here at the moment


Routine is really important I think. I didn't have it with Lola. I learned the hard way, she was so nippy and full on. I feel guilty about it now, because so many times I wondered if I had done the right thing getting her.

Nina was completely different and her routine was perfect. It was the same daily and she was ready for her sleep each time it came round. She just knew what was coming next and was happy for her little crate naps. This also made the toilet training easier, as this was also on a routine, so we didn't have accidents as we preempted her need to toilet within the routine.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

But then you'd have the same dog over and over. Remember, same routine over here but two different temperaments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> But then you'd have the same dog over and over. Remember, same routine over here but two different temperaments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know but I do think if I had scheduled some proper sleep breaks for Lola when she was little she would have been much more settled. She didn't know any better because I didn't show her. I routine is about behaviour and not temperament.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I totally agree. Beemer did best with routine. Beemer was clockwork about his nap time. Would walk to his crate and go to sleep and I knew what time it was by that. Lexi couldn't care about routine. But I think that was/is because she's always been more laid back than he is/was. He is much more high strung when I change his routine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

